# Rain guard over door ?



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

The rain seems to channel down form the roof of my Burstner i700 right into the top of the cab door. Does anyone know of a rainguard that I can fit above the door?
cheers
all help appreciated!
David


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

something like this??

http://www.camperlands.co.uk/caravan-rain-gutter/


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

The mini gutter may well do it!!
cheers
David


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

Had the same problem on our Bursner Ixeo 585. Solved using Fiamma self adhesive rain gutter supplied by dealer for nothing

MAC 8)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes the Fiamma self stick one will seemingly do the trick. I say seemingly because the one I bought two months ago is still sitting in the garage waiting to be fitted. I will get around to it one of these days.

Dave


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Many thanks , I've got walking boots like that - put them by the side if the bed and they haven't walked anywhere!


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Had the same problem , when it rained heavily from the habitation door direction water came inside down the door . I was told due to flexing over a period of time habitation doors can loose the seal . I fitted a Fiamma drip stop above the door last year and have not had any water inside since . They have two lengths and i would recommend the longest and cut it to size


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

What is it about Burstner? Does it not rain in Germany? Mine did just the same. Open the cab door and your weight tips the van just enough for the standing water to run down your neck.... I laughed the first time.
The solutions suggested should fix the problem which I never got around to.
Alan


----------



## dw1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, bought the 75 cm strip at the exorbitant price of £13.50 with delivery (weighed all of 100 grams), but what the hell if it fixes the problem. Easy to fit, probably would have been more economical to buy the 300cm strip but that's where rushing gets you! I'll let you know how it works in practice!
Thanks for all the help!!
cheers
David W


----------

